# Opera Port Font Advisory!



## cpcnw (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi All,

Ive installed Opera 10.10 from ports and noticed that Opera was quite slow loading pages on certain types of websites.

For example my ISP Webmail uses Squirrel Mail and page transitions where quite painful. I wondered what was going on in the background?

The other issue with Squirrel mail was that messages that where in plain text rendered in a very large font, so I went searching for the relevant controls to adjust this.

I tried the various 'M$ Webfonts' and whilst doing this noticed something very odd happened ~ pages loads speeded up significantly!

I wondered if anyone else had come across this, and if there is anyone using Opera who can advise on the best compromise when setting fonts up in Opera? Or a link to a nice howto on above 

Thanks guys!

Edit: Ah, maybe the speedup was due to changing cache settings?


----------



## Coplen (Feb 20, 2010)

Try changing your network settings. I adjusted mine and it seemed to help. I'm waiting for Opera to hit 10.5 because of the changes to the java script engine.


----------

